

Microsoft Sustainability (concept video for touch and mobile technology) - anon-e-moose
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvA9lA7_5FE

======
acg
It's like someone said to a design agency "Imagine a world where everything is
touch sensitive". Frankly I'm pretty sure that I don't want to sit down and my
boarding pass in my back pocket sell all my stocks.

------
greenlblue
Man! The microsoft version of the future is really awesome.

